# Reptile Boarding????



## Wunderboa! (Sep 12, 2008)

Just looking for shops/people who can board in the bristol/cardiff/gloucester area??

If anyone has any info on trustworthy people/shops i would be very grateful!(My Diamond python cannot be looked after by just anyone,sad I know!:blush::2thumb:


----------



## Nick417 (Apr 19, 2007)

Wunderboa! said:


> Just looking for shops/people who can board in the bristol/cardiff/gloucester area??
> 
> If anyone has any info on trustworthy people/shops i would be very grateful!(My Diamond python cannot be looked after by just anyone,sad I know!:blush::2thumb:


Try these, very nice people and all their animals are well looked after.

Reptile Cymru

HTH

Nick


----------



## riversnake (Jan 6, 2008)

reptile cymru. cardiff. link on home page.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

KnM Exotics board snakes, and lizards.

KnM Exotics
Unit 1
Cambridge Mills
Glos
GL2 7AA

01453 890700


----------



## alsner (Apr 23, 2008)

Try Cotswold Reptile Centre in Cheltenham 01242 513588 

Ali


----------

